# DIY Macro and Micro plant nutrient



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Been doing some research on building my own aquarium plant fertilizer. Because I'm Canadian; I have located a site that I'm interested in; it is in Canada. I'm looking at a combo package that contains 3 macro and 3 micro nutrient packages. Just checking to see if anyone on this site has used such a DIY plant fertilizer. And of course what is your opinion of trying such an endeavour?


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thought I'd add a explanation about what I'm trying to do here for those people that may not know what I'm talking about. 
This is a copy and paste from a web site that I researched.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How does Estimative Index Work?

A standard EI schedule works around a 7-day week, which makes it easy enough to work out. On the Monday (the first day), you would add your Macros, and on the Tuesday you could safely add the Micros without the fear of losing the Iron through a reaction with the Phosphate. The dosing continues like this on alternate days, until Sunday where you would do a 50% water change. This resets the nutrient levels in the aquarium, and makes sure that the excess nutrients are removed. The cycle starts again on the Monday with the Macros. This schedule can obviously be adjusted to suit your needs, but these are the basic principles.

Powdered fertilisers are most commonly used when using the EI method because they are easy to administer. 

Primary Fertilizers

The primary macro elements consists of Nitrate (found in KNO3), Phosphate (found in KH2PO4), and Potassium (found in both of these compounds as K). The other primary class of elements is lumped in what is known as micro elements which is a mixture of different minerals i.e. iron, magnesium, boron, etc. 

---------------------------------------------------
These different chemicals can be obtained both in Canada and the US. The kit in Canada is listed at $38.00 Canadian; and would last for years. And is way cheaper than using the traditional method of dosing with commercial fertilizers obtained at the local fish store.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

EI method works along pressurized CO2 and high light.
Look for hydroponics stores in Calgary. A pound of KNO3 is about $5, same goes for the phosphates or K2SO4 (which I use instead of KNO3). You will need Magnesium sulfate (Epson salt) from the pharmacy. Another $3 or so...
Micros are trickier. The ones you find at hydroponics are not the best for aquarium. There are actually Plant-Prod brand and I believe there is too much copper because my snails were not happy. I got my micros from Leafgreenaquarium, $13 for a pound of Plantex CSM+Boron. They don't deliver in Canada, I got them in US.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks. I'll have a look here. The online store that I found is in Manitoba at The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants They also sell plants online.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

What are you going to do with over three pounds of KNO3?
One pound will last you for years.
There is no shortage of nitrates in most of my tanks, I use Potassium sulfate instead of nitrate.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Haven't ordered it yet. I understood it to be 1 lb of each chemical! I will check out some hydroponics stores here in Calgary and see what they have to offer.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't like the ei method and just establish plants as the first thing and then build up the bioload slowly so the plants stay in control.

I have dosed a little iron but that's all.

my .02


----------

